# Squatting in Seattle



## Stiv Rhodes (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey StP, pleasure to meet you. I'm an unlawfully housed resident of Seattle WA looking for other radically minded people to coordinate with. I want to find others who have or are interested in putting down roots in the Puget Sound area and are interested in providing mutual aid for various types of resource reclamation. Not interested in setting up party pads with folks who just drink and get high. Not interested in providing a housing service for people just rambling through either, sorry. Nothing against those folks, I've just had too many of them bring down too many houses I've called home. I'm an experienced hard worker who wants to be part of a crew that helps each other grow.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 15, 2013)

do you have a place you're currently squatting?


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes. I'm interested in hearing if anybody's had any success establishing a long term household in the Puget sound area lately. Also, if anybody knows of an area in the sound that's got a high rate of vacancies that are in a moderately good condition.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2013)

Why would you want to know that if you already have a place?


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Dec 17, 2013)

Because the place is slated for demolition. Squatting is a constant thing, it's not like you get a place and then you're done. If you don't have an extra place, you're precariously housed. The way you find an awesome place that lasts a long time and offers a lot of amenities is by opening many places.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2013)

Gee... no kidding? 

so _that's_ how squatting works!


----------



## Odin (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmm... a philosophy on squatting that should be obvious... but I definitely overlooked. Thanks for the nugget of wisdom.

Edit: Now if only I could get a nug in my bowl.... aww well... red red wine will have to do.


----------



## Branflaked (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey im with a crew lookin to occupy somewhere and fix shit up. Interested in helpin u out. Message me about it


----------

